# Scottish Meeting, 11th June, Chatelherault Country Park



## slg

Seeing as the last one has gone on to page 2, think we should think about the next one?

Moved from page 9, list of attendees, so far are:

slg
Hev
MissTTopless
MonTheFish
Wallsendmag II
feemcg 
Buzz2k3
Trev
saint 
davyrest
jacTT225
jock 
J44 ?

anyone else?

Meet around 12.15am & leave for the drive to New Lanark approx 12.45 (ish) (Gives some a long lie & others a chance to get there, changed times again to allow the mini cruise to arrive, hopefully without them getting lost)

See the Falls of Clyde (this time) then a bbq.

Just have to bring a chair & some food that you want on the bbq 
(you do not need to bring a bbq with you)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

BBQ? Something, gritty, charred and tasting of Optimax again :lol:

Why not. Not here in July, perhaps sometime between now and the weekend stopover for early October :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## trev

who's doing the cooking?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Quite a few "cooks" at the last one

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Beware the man with the mini BBQ and a gallon of Shells finest beside him - Dave came home minus his eyebrows :roll: 

Jaclie x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Jaclie x


Hey Dave ........... Who's this?! hehehehehehehe

Go for it slg .......... you set the date, time, place and I'll be there (via the scenic route of course :roll

Hev x
ps. slg, been shooting laggy bands in the office lately? :twisted: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

June, July and August out for us


----------



## trev

hi Barry sent pm


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Quite a few "cooks" at the last one
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0
> 
> Beware the man with the mini BBQ and a gallon of Shells finest beside him - Dave came home minus his eyebrows :roll:
> 
> Jaclie x


  Bet he tell's the boy not to play with matches :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

We could be in work permitting


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> hi Barry sent pm


Not to me, not so far anyway Trev :?:


----------



## davyrest

Well i have some large tongs that can be used at BBQ


----------



## slg

Just need a date & a venue now! :roll:


----------



## Hev

hahahahahahah - page 2 and still to pick a time and place :lol: :lol: :lol:

slg, just pick a time and place, we'll tag along with it

Hev x


----------



## slg

I'll be biased with the place selection though!

(but with that bias it would be easy to make it a bbq day, as I have three bbq's in the garden that could be used! :roll: :wink: )


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> I'll be biased with the place selection though!
> 
> (but with that bias it would be easy to make it a bbq day, as I have three bbq's in the garden that could be used! :roll: :wink: )


Venue sorted then ......................... slg's back garden! :lol: Is there enough room in your drive for us all?

Hev x


----------



## slg

For the amount that normally attends a meet - no bother! If not, I'll arrange with the neighbours :roll:

It's only a thought Hev, just if the area for the run happens to be down this way, it saves the looking for a quiet enough place to cook, eat, etc and I can put a large tent & gazebo up if the weather isn't as good as hoped.

Will wait & see what response there is to a suggested place & time.


----------



## Hev

since you are providing the venue, maybe you should set the date :roll:

have you broken the news to mrs slg? 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Not yet, women don't do the cooking at a bbq anyway! <starts running>


----------



## slg

Looks like it's just you & me on the run anyway. Should be able to persuade MTF aswell, not seen him for a while.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

How about our back garden on Sunday :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Looks like it's just you & me on the run anyway. Should be able to persuade MTF aswell, not seen him for a while.


ahhh, but will you be able to keep up? 

Hev x :-* 
(ps. how's the lacky band practice?  :wink


----------



## slg

Think I'll manage :wink: (took a wee trip up to a place near Dunfermline the other week for extra practice :wink: )

Not looked at the lacky bands lately, I was happy to help bring your abilities out and push the standard of play up. I'll have a few games some night, just being nice to you just now, honest! :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> just being nice to you just now, honest! :wink: :-*


Awww bless, ya softie :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

How many of you are going to the national event ????And if so is the any convey going down ?


----------



## davidg

davyrest said:


> How many of you are going to the national event ????And if so is the any convey going down ?


Not sure about the numbers , but i think most will stop off a ours for a brew and then head south picking others up on the way 8) 8)


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> How about our back garden on Sunday :wink:


Do we get free rail travel as well!!! :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

This will be at 20 pages before you even have a date :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about our back garden on Sunday :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get free rail travel as well!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

errrrr no :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

How would it be a TT meeting if you come by train :roll:


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> How would it be a TT meeting if you come by train :roll:


 :wink: (iam scottish thinking about the penny's ) :lol:


----------



## Hev

davyrest said:


> How many of you are going to the national event ????And if so is the any convey going down ?











ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## saint

mebe


----------



## trev

What's happening with the B.B,Q is it still on!! :roll:


----------



## slg

just need a when & where, trev - any suggestions?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> just need a when & where, trev - any suggestions?


But we already agreed that it was in your back garden! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> just need a when & where, trev - any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> But we already agreed that it was in your back garden! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

2nd that Hev next weekend ok with you :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg

That was a suggestion aswell, for the bbq part anyway. 

(better let my wife know at some point if this goes ahead!  )

ps. I can't make it the 18th or 25th June (sons b/day the first w/end & my neice being christened the 2nd w/end), so how does the 10th or 11th sound?


----------



## slg

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> just need a when & where, trev - any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> But we already agreed that it was in your back garden! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd that Hev next weekend ok with you :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll have to type quicker. Go for a run to New Lanark again but actually get to see the falls of Clyde this time, also without the snow. See if we can get a few pics of the cars at Chatelherault aswell.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> so how does the 10th or 11th sound?


I'm off that weekend, so either day suits me ........ although most peeps tend to prefer a Sunday meet

Hev x


----------



## slg

Sunday 11th then?


----------



## Hev

Sounds good to me 

Probably best if you update the front page and title so folk don't have to get to page 4 before they know when and where.

BBQ's at New Lanark or Castle De Slg? 8)

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Probably best if you update the front page and title so folk don't have to get to page 4 before they know when and where.
> 
> BBQ's at New Lanark or Castle De Slg? 8)
> 
> Hev x


Could meet at Chatelherault, go to New Lanark & see the falls this time, then back for the bbq (won't fit two bbq's in the car) at the house (not a castle by any stretch of the imagination). I can have the two bbq's on which will do away with the burning of eyebrows :roll: Will let everyone have a chat & eat without being spread out everywhere aswell.


----------



## trev

sound's good to me too


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Could meet at Chatelherault, go to New Lanark & see the falls this time, then back for the bbq (won't fit two bbq's in the car) at the house (not a castle by any stretch of the imagination). I can have the two bbq's on which will do away with the burning of eyebrows :roll: Will let everyone have a chat & eat without being spread out everywhere aswell.


Yeah!!!!!! We have a plan ......................... at long last ................ it's only taken 5 pages :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

That a new record?


----------



## trev

slg said:


> That a new record?


 :?: must be  will all be changed by page 20 :lol:


----------



## slg

this won't get to page 20, not got a two month run up period to decide on where, when, dress code, what colour Hev should dye her hair, etc, etc


----------



## trev

slg said:


> this won't get to page 20, not got a two month run up period to decide on where, when, dress code, what colour Hev should dye her hair, etc, etc


  dress code? it's not kilt time is it :lol:


----------



## slg

Someone had to show the foreigners how to dress :roll: 

(Kilt won't make an appearance this time, don't worry!)


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> dress code, what colour Hev should dye her hair, etc, etc


dress code is easy ..................... tiaras! 

Oh hell, I've only got a few weeks to sort out the hair tho 

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> dress code, what colour Hev should dye her hair, etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> dress code is easy ..................... tiaras!
> 
> Oh hell, I've only got a few weeks to sort out the hair tho
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

ooh.... hell so have i :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> dress code, what colour Hev should dye her hair, etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> dress code is easy ..................... tiaras!
> 
> Oh hell, I've only got a *few* weeks to sort out the hair tho
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

More like two weeks!

Please wear more than just a tiara, if not for me, think of the children.....  :lol:


----------



## trev

8)


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> dress code, what colour Hev should dye her hair, etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> dress code is easy ..................... tiaras!
> 
> Oh hell, I've only got a *few* weeks to sort out the hair tho
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like two weeks!
Click to expand...

Don't put me under pressure!!!!











slg said:


> Please wear more than just a tiara, if not for me, think of the children.....  :lol:


   

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Someone had to show the foreigners how to dress :roll:
> 
> (Kilt won't make an appearance this time, don't worry!)


Never trusted men in a skirt 
Guess what 11th is my weekend off


----------



## Buzz2k3

HURRAY [smiley=guitarist.gif] IM OFF THAT WEEKEND TOOO CANT BELEIVE IM GONNA MAKE IT!!


----------



## Hev

Buzz2k3 said:


> HURRAY [smiley=guitarist.gif] IM OFF THAT WEEKEND TOOO CANT BELEIVE IM GONNA MAKE IT!!


you're kidding!!!!!! it's been over a year since you made the last one 

Do you remember who we are?!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Buzz2k3

Well at least you remembered me lol  
A year god it just feels like yesterday........................................I missed you lot honest!


----------



## slg

Buzz2k3 said:


> Well at least you remembered me lol
> A year god it just feels like yesterday........................................I missed you lot honest!


Don't fib, tell the truth........ it's the thought of seeing Hev in just a tiara


----------



## Buzz2k3

ok ok ive been rumbled yes..............Hev in tiara with a smile only :wink: @ a bbq now thats "pink hot"


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Buzz2k3 said:


> ok ok ive been rumbled yes..............Hev in tiara with GINGER HAIR and smile only :wink: @ a bbq now thats "pink hot"


 :wink:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok ive been rumbled yes..............Hev in tiara with GINGER HAIR and smile only :wink: @ a bbq now thats "pink hot"
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

<ahem!> you in cahoots with Obi?

and as for you Buzz ..........








are you out of your mind?!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok ive been rumbled yes..............Hev in tiara with GINGER HAIR and smile only :wink: @ a bbq now thats "pink hot"
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <ahem!> you in cahoots with Obi?
> 
> and as for you Buzz ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you out of your mind?!!!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

just think of the sizzling


----------



## MonTheFish

sounds good 2 me


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> sounds good 2 me


You been hiding lately? :wink:


----------



## missTTopless

Hi Guys. Count me in for this one too


----------



## feemcg

Hi folks, just spotted this thread. Only had my TT for 3 weeks and you're having a meet a few minutes from my house! Can I come?


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> Hi folks, just spotted this thread. Only had my TT for 3 weeks and you're having a meet a few minutes from my house! Can I come?


The more the merrier.

(Are you a member at the gym in the Popinjay?)


----------



## trev

feemcg said:


> Hi folks, just spotted this thread. Only had my TT for 3 weeks and you're having a meet a few minutes from my house! Can I come?


more than welcome to come along


----------



## feemcg

Yes, I'm a member at the Popinjay! I guess you read my thread about the geriatric swimmers?


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> Yes, I'm a member at the Popinjay! I guess you read my thread about the geriatric swimmers?


I did, knew that the Popinjay had built a gym, but with South Lanarkshire being a big area and until you said that Chatelherault was a few minutes away I couldn't be sure. 

Should change my username to Sherlock! :roll: :lol:


----------



## feemcg

So, where are you? I'm in Larky, but don't tell anyone!


----------



## trev

feemcg said:


> So, where are you? I'm in Larky, but don't tell anyone!


Too late.............. :lol: :lol: Not Larky :roll:


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> So, where are you? I'm in Larky, but don't tell anyone!


Not too far away from you, Netherton.


----------



## feemcg

Not far at all, 10 minutes takes me up to Matalan! Its a nice run up to Lanark along the Clydeside although Lanark main street has been a pain for months because of the redevelopment but its almost finished. You can drive straight through again without diversions so shouldn't be a problem getting to New Lanark. As for Chatelherault, have you checked theres nothing else on that weekend - at this time of year theres often Gala day, car rallies, family fun days etc. I'll keep an eye out for signs when I'm passing.


----------



## Buzz2k3

Hey where diod the GINGER HAIR come from ?????

Hev i didnt ......................................................


----------



## Hev

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hey Buzz, you're a bit slow ...................... have a mooch over to the Powder Room ............. 

Hev x


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> Not far at all, 10 minutes takes me up to Matalan! Its a nice run up to Lanark along the Clydeside although Lanark main street has been a pain for months because of the redevelopment but its almost finished. You can drive straight through again without diversions so shouldn't be a problem getting to New Lanark. As for Chatelherault, have you checked theres nothing else on that weekend - at this time of year theres often Gala day, car rallies, family fun days etc. I'll keep an eye out for signs when I'm passing.


Typical of a woman to time how long it takes to get somewhere by the shops they're going to :roll: :lol:

Will look at Chatelherault aswell next time i'm passing. I like to go down the Clyde Valley & over Garrion Bridge on my way home.  (if it's quiet!)


----------



## MonTheFish

slg said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good 2 me
> 
> 
> 
> You been hiding lately? :wink:
Click to expand...

Work is just mad atm....but I'm still here in spirit !!!!

I Think we'll be bringing the 'faster faster...out the way' characters along this time....they are due for a little bit of zero gravity in the back seats !!!!

I'm sure they'll also enjoy talking the head of hev on the radios!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> I'm sure they'll also enjoy talking the head of hev on the radios!!!!


Is that English or what??


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> I Think we'll be bringing the 'faster faster...out the way' characters along this time....they are due for a little bit of zero gravity in the back seats !!!!


 :lol:



MonTheFish said:


> I'm sure they'll also enjoy talking the head of hev on the radios!!!!


You trying to say that their level of conversation is at just the right height for me?! 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Wouldn't have thought the kids would have needed walkie talkies to hear you Hev, especially if you have the roof down :wink: :lol:


----------



## slg

So, how many does that make that are going to turn up?

Start a list?

Slg
Hev
MissTTopless
MontheFish
Wallsendmag II
Feemcg ?
Trev ?
Buzz ?

anyone else?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Wouldn't have thought the kids would have needed walkie talkies to hear you Hev, especially if you have the roof down :wink: :lol:


ahhhh, my subtle voice 

(the walkie talkies are rubbish when the roof is down anyway :roll

Hev x :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> So, how many does that make that are going to turn up?
> 
> Start a list?
> 
> Slg
> Hev
> MissTTopless
> MontheFish
> Feemcg ?
> Trev ?
> Buzz ?
> 
> anyone else?


we'll be there


----------



## slg

great.

Moved the attendees list to page one now & I'll update accordingly.


----------



## Buzz2k3

slg said:


> Seeing as the last one has gone on to page 2, think we should think about the next one?
> 
> Moved from page 9, list of attendees, so far are:
> 
> slg
> Hev
> MissTTopless
> MonTheFish
> Wallsendmag II
> feemcg ?
> Trev ?
> Buzz2k3 ? YES,YES
> 
> anyone else?


----------



## feemcg

Wasn't sure if it was the 'done thing' to bring a small person. My other half has a wedding show that day so I may need to. Will see what I can do!


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> Wasn't sure if it was the 'done thing' to bring a small person. My other half has a wedding show that day so I may need to. Will see what I can do!


Won't matter, MTF has two, I have 2 kids although will probably bring one. If you come for the bbq aswell then there will be even more kids to play with  What age is your "small person"?


----------



## feemcg

She's 6 - she's never any bother and loves company (kinda makin her sound like a puppy here!) At least it wouldn't be a long drive home!


----------



## saint

Does one big kid count?


----------



## slg

saint said:


> Does one big kid count?


More than one of them going already, so don't see why not :lol:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Does one big kid count?


as long as you promise not to throw your toys from your pram 

Hev x


----------



## slg

So, is that it decided then?

Meet at Chatelherault, run to New Lanark, detour on the way back for a bbq, etc All you need to do is bring some food / drink for yourselves and possibly a chair if it you have one that can fit in the boot. I'll get the bbqs started for the food to cook on and hopefully have a good afternoon.

And don't forget to bring some nice weather!


----------



## trev

slg said:


> So, is that it decided then?
> 
> Meet at Chatelherault, run to New Lanark, detour on the way back for a bbq, etc All you need to do is bring some food / drink for yourselves and possibly a chair if it you have one that can fit in the boot. I'll get the bbqs started for the food to cook on and hopefully have a good afternoon.
> 
> And don't forget to bring some nice weather!


count us in slg  what time at Chatelherault,


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> what time at Chatelherault,


Hey trev, it's too early in the thread to know that! We need to get to page 20 before we know the finer details :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> what time at Chatelherault,
> 
> 
> 
> Hey trev, it's too early in the thread to know that! We need to get to page 20 before we know the finer details :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :lol: :roll:


----------



## feemcg

Hi folks, just to let you know, the Clydeside road to Lanark is closed as some guys garden, trees and all, slid down the hill on Saturday and blocked it - they're saying today it could take up to 2 weeks to sort out but i'll keep you posted as I travel down there every other day. There are diversions on both sides of the valley so its not a problem to get to Lanark - just not as nice a drive.


----------



## trev

that's been slg cutting the trees down for firewood for the B.B.Q


----------



## MonTheFish

any thoughts on where we are burning down.. i mean stopping this time for the BBQ?


----------



## feemcg

Its at slg's 'bit', isn't it?


----------



## davyrest

I hope to join you at the next meet. What are the plans ?


----------



## slg

Noticed the diversions tonight, was a nice night to go home via the Valley road & in the back way :roll: Will just have to wait & see!


----------



## slg

davyrest said:


> I hope to join you at the next meet. What are the plans ?


Updated page 1 David


----------



## Hev

just checked out the times :?.

I won't be able to leave Falkirk until 11.30am - I'll catch you up (I'll phone MonTheFish when I get closer) 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> just checked out the times :?.
> 
> I won't be able to leave Falkirk until 11.30am - I'll catch you up (I'll phone MonTheFish when I get closer)
> 
> Hev x


11 is only a suggestion, thought it gave most enough time to get there, go to New Lanark & get back for some food before it got too late - if that time doesn't suit the majority then let me know & it can be changed.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> just checked out the times :?.
> 
> I won't be able to leave Falkirk until 11.30am - I'll catch you up (I'll phone MonTheFish when I get closer)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> 11 is only a suggestion, thought it gave most enough time to get there, go to New Lanark & get back for some food before it got too late - if that time doesn't suit the majority then let me know & it can be changed.
Click to expand...

I don't mind playing catch-up - see what suits everybody else :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

I don't mind playing catch-up - see what suits everybody else :roll:

Hev x

At the rate you drive it shouldn't take you too long anyway - as long as hevnav is working ok that is! :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> At the rate you drive it shouldn't take you too long anyway - as long as hevnav is working ok that is! :wink:


 

Hev x :-*


----------



## slg

This seems to be just a thread for us to get our post count up on hev, wonder how long it will be before I get 1k? :lol:


----------



## Hev

good grief, I'm nearly at 1300 

<note to self: must get out more :? :roll:>

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:


Your post count's fine and if it's not you could always find some jokes to laugh at :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post count's fine and if it's not you could always find some jokes to laugh at :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Moi :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post count's fine and if it's not you could always find some jokes to laugh at :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I hope you're not implying that your jokes are funny slg! :roll:

Hev x

<yipee 1300  >


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post count's fine and if it's not you could always find some jokes to laugh at :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not implying that your jokes are funny slg! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> <yipee 1300  >
Click to expand...

I find most jokes funny ( at least the first time)


----------



## Buzz2k3

1300 is that not an engine size for a roadster??????


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:


 glad to hear your comming up, give us a call


----------



## saint

Is he allowed over the border?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> The later the better for us, and if it gets the post count up all the better for me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear your comming up, give us a call
Click to expand...

ok will do


----------



## trev

saint said:


> Is he allowed over the border?


 :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
Click to expand...

Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
Click to expand...

what did she get you !!!!!!!


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
Click to expand...

get it right, what did she treat herself too? 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
Click to expand...

nowt


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Everything


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

hey get back to work people are waiting to get their spec's :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything
Click to expand...

 they must be all the same :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey get back to work people are waiting to get their spec's :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
late lunch!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey get back to work people are waiting to get their spec's :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> late lunch!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You cant beat midweek days off


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey get back to work people are waiting to get their spec's :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> thought you might have been at the hairdresser's :roll:
> late lunch!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he allowed over the border?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: they sneaked up last weekend Val's passport's ok .......never seen andrew's though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val was in Edinburgh last friday just seen th ecredit card bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did she get you !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it right, what did she treat herself too?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey get back to work people are waiting to get their spec's :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> thought you might have been at the hairdresser's :roll:
> late lunch!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Muffed the quote did we? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

o well what can i say i muffed it :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> o well what can i say i muffed it :lol:


You need your eyes testing :lol: 8)


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> o well what can i say i muffed it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You need your eyes testing :lol: 8)
Click to expand...

do you know any good opticians :?: :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3

If ne body is interested there is a programme on BBC on sunday about our meeting place with some kind of event on.


----------



## slg

I've checked with the Council & they say there is no events on the weekend we are meeting


----------



## missTTopless

MTF can i meet you and Anna for the drive down since I dont have a clue where I am going :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> MTF can i meet you and Anna for the drive down since I dont have a clue where I am going :lol: :lol:


And thats unusual how :?: 
Where is it by the way


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> MTF can i meet you and Anna for the drive down since I dont have a clue where I am going :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And thats unusual how :?:
> Where is it by the way
Click to expand...

Chatelherault Country Park
Carlisle Road
Ferniegar
Hamilton
Lanarkshire
ML3 7UE

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... imap.y=183


----------



## saint

Who may I follow?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Who may I follow?


ME!!!!! if you're brave enough :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Oooo a trip up north!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Oooo a trip up north!!


thought you like it up there...........?

Hev x


----------



## HOMMER

Passed you today David (Glasgow Rd Blantyre)  So as i understand are we just going to New Lanark and then back to your place for the BBQ...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

boo-hoo, sniff sniff


----------



## slg

HOMMER said:


> Passed you today David (Glasgow Rd Blantyre)  So as i understand are we just going to New Lanark and then back to your place for the BBQ...


Who's David?

(I used Blantyre as my way home tonight, trying to miss the queues on the M74).


----------



## slg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> boo-hoo, sniff sniff


Take it you can't make next weekend? :?


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> boo-hoo, sniff sniff


?????? 

was begining to think you pair had fallen off the face of the earth :?

Hev x


----------



## trev

slg said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed you today David (Glasgow Rd Blantyre)  So as i understand are we just going to New Lanark and then back to your place for the BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's David?
> 
> (I used Blantyre as my way home tonight, trying to miss the queues on the M74).
Click to expand...

 :lol: is that your sunday name


----------



## slg

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed you today David (Glasgow Rd Blantyre)  So as i understand are we just going to New Lanark and then back to your place for the BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's David?
> 
> (I used Blantyre as my way home tonight, trying to miss the queues on the M74).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: is that your sunday name
Click to expand...

Only use that name with the kilt on!


----------



## HOMMER

OK I made a mistake after a couple of cans Stella...I get Stuart( or is it Stewart)mixed up with David...


----------



## Hev

Hey trev, I went the scenic route home tonight ............ when did the one way, traffic calming thingy appear under the bridge?!

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> Hey trev, I went the scenic route home tonight ............ when did the one way, traffic calming thingy appear under the bridge?!
> 
> Hev x


 Hi Hev what bridge was that :?: Forth bridge


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey trev, I went the scenic route home tonight ............ when did the one way, traffic calming thingy appear under the bridge?!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev what bridge was that :?: Forth bridge
Click to expand...

between Torryburn and Newmills :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Yeah - Erskine.


----------



## saint

Is it little wonder these threads reach 40 odd pages??!!??!??!??!??!?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Yeah - Erskine.


only when I go visit my folks 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Is it little wonder these threads reach 40 odd pages??!!??!??!??!??!?


Scotch Corner :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

vino again?


----------



## HOMMER

Just to keep the pages to a minimum... Am I right...The meet is Hamilton ,New Lanark then the Slg residence for BBQ... :?:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> vino again?


too much blood in my alcohol stream 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

HOMMER said:


> Just to keep the pages to a minimum...The meet is Hamilton ,New Lanark then the Slg residence for BBQ... :?:


who are you kidding? :lol:

yup, (Hamilton?), no idea where the start is, New Lanark then onto slg's back garden 8)

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> vino again?
> 
> 
> 
> too much blood in my alcohol stream
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That's what I like to here....

Blood alcohol reading of 1% way below the required minimum


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey trev, I went the scenic route home tonight ............ when did the one way, traffic calming thingy appear under the bridge?!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev what bridge was that :?: Forth bridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> between Torryburn and Newmills :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol: 
your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:


----------



## slg

HOMMER said:


> OK I made a mistake after a couple of cans Stella...I get Stuart( or is it Stewart)mixed up with David...


It's Stuart (can see how you get mixed up with David - they are very similar :roll: :lol: )

Did you see me just before the roundabout at Farmfoods? (it's the only silver TT I remember seeing tonight)


----------



## trev

HOMMER said:


> Just to keep the pages to a minimum... Am I right...The meet is Hamilton ,New Lanark then the Slg residence for BBQ... :?:


Hi Hommer how's thing's


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:


RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:



trev said:


> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:


why? do you want them?  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## HOMMER

trev said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep the pages to a minimum... Am I right...The meet is Hamilton ,New Lanark then the Slg residence for BBQ... :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hommer how's thing's
Click to expand...

I am fine Trev...Should take a leaf out your book and stay of the beer..  
Hope your keepin the gas flowin for the new mains i am reinstating everyday...  How is Evylyn


----------



## slg

Updated Page 1 again, any more updates needed or will that do? :roll:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> That's what I like to here....
> 
> Blood alcohol reading of 1% way below the required minimum


it's a school night ...... trying to be good 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Updated Page 1 again, any more updates needed or will that do? :roll:


ummm, meet where? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

I should have gone to school more often - it's hear not here


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I should have gone to school more often - it's hear not here


I knew what you meant :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? do you want them?  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Page 1 again, any more updates needed or will that do? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, meet where? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Is that not in the title... big letters? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Page 1 again, any more updates needed or will that do? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, meet where? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that not in the title... big letters? :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

   
ok, maybe the hair will become blonde afterall.............
............... or maybe I just need new specs 8) :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:


lights? what lights?  
HevNav was at home - I usually know my way home from work (although I don't always remember how I got to my destination - but I think that's called automatic pilot ) :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

> Moved from page 9, list of attendees, so far are:
> 
> slg
> Hev
> MissTTopless
> MonTheFish
> Wallsendmag II
> feemcg
> Buzz2k3
> Trev
> Hommer
> 
> saint ?
> davyrest?
> 
> anyone else?


Good 'ole commitment!! I'd not feel at ease without a "?"


----------



## trev

HOMMER said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep the pages to a minimum... Am I right...The meet is Hamilton ,New Lanark then the Slg residence for BBQ... :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hommer how's thing's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am fine Trev...Should take a leaf out your book and stay of the beer..
> Hope your keepin the gas flowin for the new mains i am reinstating everyday...  How is Evylyn
Click to expand...

  you wer'nt out drinking with evelyn were you ? she was off work with a hangover :lol: glad to here your ok


----------



## MonTheFish

can meet up at Strathclyde Park carpark if you like but it is only 5 minutes away from there.


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> can meet up at Strathclyde Park carpark if you like but it is only 5 minutes away from there.


Now I know where that is ........ but I still won't leave 'till just after 11.30am. Think it's about 20-25 minutes .............. don't leave without me 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Don't worry I'll give you a shove!


----------



## Hev

and I'll shove you back 

Hev x


----------



## saint

:-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> boo-hoo, sniff sniff
> 
> 
> 
> Take it you can't make next weekend? :?
Click to expand...

Sadly not, bucketing and sponging my round the country :wink:

Have a good one and we'll hopefully catch up with you all soon

D and Jx


----------



## Hev

See you soon

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> See you soon
> 
> Hev x


Just how I feel - goosed as well! Fancy a couple of weeks away and giving me a helping hand? :wink:

D


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Just how I feel - goosed as well! Fancy a couple of weeks away and giving me a helping hand? :wink:
> 
> D
Click to expand...

sorry, too many "screws loose" :roll:

Hev x


----------



## feemcg

Not to worry Dave, you'll be getting a wee trip to sunny Larkhall anyway, if you're coming to do my Allan's Merc the following week (if the meet had been the 18th you could have stayed over then did his car the next day!)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

feemcg said:


> Not to worry Dave, you'll be getting a wee trip to sunny Larkhall anyway, if you're coming to do my Allan's Merc the following week (if the meet had been the 18th you could have stayed over then did his car the next day!)


Ahh, all falling into place now! I assume Allan's got my mail with revised dates? :wink:

Dave


----------



## feemcg

Yes Dave, he didn't see it till late last night so I dare say you'll hear from him at some point today. He was staying at Abington last night - to get up early and do the garden! I think he said to you that you could do the car at either house depending on where you were coming from - his drive is quite steep and mines red chips - sore on the knees I imagine!


----------



## trev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? do you want them?  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:
Click to expand...

 Hev YOU were right no light's at the bridge  thought you were on about the first bridge at cairneyhill sorry!!


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? do you want them?  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev YOU were right no light's at the bridge  thought you were on about the first bridge at cairneyhill sorry!!
Click to expand...

Of course I'm right 

think you need YOUR eyes tested - there's none at C/hill!!!!

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? do you want them?  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev YOU were right no light's at the bridge  thought you were on about the first bridge at cairneyhill sorry!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm right
> 
> think you need YOUR eyes tested - there's none at C/hill!!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

ooh dont start :roll: deff light's at the first bridge :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? do you want them?  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev YOU were right no light's at the bridge  thought you were on about the first bridge at cairneyhill sorry!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm right
> 
> think you need YOUR eyes tested - there's none at C/hill!!!!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh dont start :roll: deff light's at the first bridge :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

do you not mean at Torryburn? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's been like that for about 2 years Hev :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBISH (hmm, I think :? ), it definately wasn't there when they were doing the bridge on the main Kincardine/Cairneyhill road :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> your brave going that way home  have you checked to see if you still have your wheel's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? do you want them?  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's true Hev its a weak bridge they put barriers up then a few month's later put the lights up.......not telling fib's :lol: it would of told you on your sat nav :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev YOU were right no light's at the bridge  thought you were on about the first bridge at cairneyhill sorry!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm right
> 
> think you need YOUR eyes tested - there's none at C/hill!!!!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh dont start :roll: deff light's at the first bridge :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not mean at Torryburn? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

yip just when you get off the roundabout :lol:


----------



## Hev

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## davyrest

why have i got a Question mark after my name ??????


----------



## John C

oh just noticed, hrm, checks diary..........


----------



## John C

We have friends staying over next Sat for dinner party so early start is out but we might make it for the BBQ later. From the thread there seems to be some kids coming? My 2 would love a BBQ (3 and 5), stick me down as a possible, avec famille.

slg - we could talk plasma!

hev - we need to talk glasses!

Saint - we could talk shite as always! Hang on that would leave nothing to talk about on Friday?


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> hev - we need to talk glasses!


of the drinking variety? :roll: 









Hev x


----------



## John C

No believe it or not I want to have a professional chat at some point, need new specs sometime soon - thought I might 'go with someone I know' metaphorically of course!


----------



## slg

Hope the weather is as good next weekend as it is today 

News reports also say that the A72 will be opened for that weekend aswell, so no detours.

JacTT225 - more than welcome with the kids - pm me for directions if you need them.

Davyrest - I never worked out whether you were going or not, that's why the ? was there  :wink:


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> No believe it or not I want to have a professional chat at some point, need new specs sometime soon - thought I might 'go with someone I know' metaphorically of course!


Nae bother - if you have a copy of your prescription, bring it with you (if not, don't worry). Dunfermline is not too far from Edinburgh ya know 

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

> News reports also say that the A72 will be opened for that weekend aswell, so no detours.





















Fingers crossed


----------



## feemcg

South Lanarkshire Council roads department say the road will reopen on Friday 9th - our local newspaper shows all the trees and muck have been bulldozed off the road but I reckon it will be a big job to stabilise the hillside. At best I think one lane may be open.


----------



## feemcg

By the way Jonnyboy, good pics - how did you get them? I was going to take a walk along the other day but couldn't be arsed - you've satisfied my curiosity!


----------



## johnnyboy

I got them through work. i will get a more accurate update tomorrow in work will post then to let you all know.


----------



## davyrest

where are we meeting on sunday ?
And at what time ?


----------



## davyrest

slg you are probably right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I should have a ? after my name
Looking forward to the meeting


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> slg you are probably right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I should have a ? after my name
> Looking forward to the meeting


Ithought that you would be doing the cooking :wink:


----------



## davyrest

a day off from cooking i hope. I will eat salad and amybe a CHEESEBOARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> a day off from cooking i hope. I will eat salad and amybe a CHEESEBOARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought one of those would be enough


----------



## davyrest

im a gluten for punishment


----------



## slg

slg said:


> Seeing as the last one has gone on to page 2, think we should think about the next one?
> 
> Moved from page 9, list of attendees, so far are:
> 
> slg
> Hev
> MissTTopless
> MonTheFish
> Wallsendmag II
> feemcg
> Buzz2k3
> Trev
> Hommer
> saint
> davyrest
> jacTT225
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> *Meet around 11.30am & leave for the drive to New Lanark approx 12.00 (ish) (Gives some a long lie & others a chance to get there)*
> 
> See the Falls of Clyde (this time) then a bbq.
> 
> J*ust have to bring a chair & some food that you want on the bbq *


Quote from Page 1, hope this helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## jock

slg said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> slg
> Hev
> MissTTopless
> MonTheFish
> Wallsendmag II
> feemcg
> Buzz2k3
> Trev
> Hommer
> saint
> davyrest
> jacTT225
> 
> anyone else? Perhaps!
> 
> [
Click to expand...

Jock


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

jock said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> slg
> Hev
> MissTTopless
> MonTheFish
> Wallsendmag II
> feemcg
> Buzz2k3
> Trev
> Hommer
> saint
> davyrest
> jacTT225
> 
> anyone else? Perhaps!
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Jock
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

About time where have you been ?


----------



## jock

Just got out of jail!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Just got out of jail!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


did you collect Â£200 when you passed "go"?

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got out of jail!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> did you collect Â£200 when you passed "go"?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

No but hes seen all the sky movies :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish

will we need to bring a BBQ or just the grub??


----------



## jock

quote="Wallsendmag II"]


Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got out of jail!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> did you collect Â£200 when you passed "go"?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

No but hes seen all the sky movies :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Yes, my favourites are "the Bird Man of Alcatraz" and "Stir Crazy" and favourite TV programme is Porrige!!

:lol:



Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got out of jail!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> did you collect Â£200 when you passed "go"?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Pass go? I can hardly manage to pass water at my age! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> will we need to bring a BBQ or just the grub??


I'll have the bbq(s) on


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> will we need to bring a BBQ or just the grub??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the bbq(s) on
Click to expand...

ummm, I hate to doubt you, but is there enough room for all of us? :? do you need us to bring some disposable ones too?

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> will we need to bring a BBQ or just the grub??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have the bbq(s) on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm, I hate to doubt you, but is there enough room for all of us? :? do you need us to bring some disposable ones too?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Then don't! :roll:

Women :wink:


----------



## slg

Had 40+ at a 30th party in the house & garden, so there shouldn't be a problem with space.

Bbq's -- there are 2 outside just now, one in a box in the shed & a neighbour has offered me his rather large bbq aswell.


----------



## slg

ps. Hev, I preferred your other sig pic


----------



## Hev

ok ok ok ok ok - it was just a thought!!!

Hev x
oh, and the sig is temporary whilst Leg is doing a new one for me - I was out taking pics today then farted about on Photoshop :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg - you trying to increase your post-count? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg - you trying to increase your post-count? :roll:
> 
> Hev x


No, sometimes forget about the edit button :roll:

(nearly at 1k)

ps - pm on it's way


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> slg - you trying to increase your post-count? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> No, sometimes forget about the edit button :roll:
> 
> (nearly at 1k)
> 
> ps - pm on it's way
Click to expand...

yeah yeah, likely story :roll:

Hev x
ps - thick skinned


----------



## feemcg

I'll bring some midgie repellant - that Netherton is murder for midgies!


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> I'll bring some midgie repellant - that Netherton is murder for midgies!


That's right, Larkhall has a fine upstanding community aswell :roll:

You fit in there if you like blue & can play a flute


----------



## Hev

feemcg said:


> I'll bring some midgie repellant - that Netherton is murder for midgies!


I believe Avon's Skin So Soft is just the trick 

Do you know something that we don't about slg's pad? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> feemcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring some midgie repellant - that Netherton is murder for midgies!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Avon's Skin So Soft is just the trick
> 
> Do you know something that we don't about slg's pad? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

More than me :roll:


----------



## feemcg

We don't get midgies in larky, the smell of oranges keeps them away!


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> We don't get midgies in larky, the smell of oranges keeps them away!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint




----------



## davyrest

im feeling little concerned then my car is GREEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slg

davyrest said:


> im feeling little concerned then my car is GREEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not a fan of a green car either David :roll:


----------



## saint

Green was never a consideration - hence the 3.2


----------



## feemcg

Don't panic people, if we need to drive through Larkhall because of the diversions I've got a key to get in - I'll need to run the green car thing by someone though!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> ps. Hev, I preferred your other sig pic


Same here I dont like looking at the pc with me sunglasses on :wink:


----------



## HOMMER

I will have to miss this one folks  I am now detailing at weekends and have just been booked for sunday....You all have a nice one and i look forward to the pics 

Regards
Jim


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps. Hev, I preferred your other sig pic
> 
> 
> 
> Same here I dont like looking at the pc with me sunglasses on :wink:
Click to expand...

all right, I'll change it :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps. Hev, I preferred your other sig pic
> 
> 
> 
> Same here I dont like looking at the pc with me sunglasses on :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all right, I'll change it :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

It's not changed yet! :roll:

Hommer - maybe next time?


----------



## Hev

better?

Hev x :roll:


----------



## saint

You left the handbrake off!!


----------



## saint

Anyone checked the weather forecast!!

Scorchio

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Anyone checked the weather forecast!!
> 
> Scorchio
> 
> 8)


Never been warm in Scotland ,usually snows when we are there :roll:


----------



## saint

That's just the typical frosty reception for those south of the border!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Anyone checked the weather forecast!!
> 
> Scorchio
> 
> 8)


where did those droplets come from????? 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Falkirk Cruise then?

Outside Tescos :wink:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Falkirk Cruise then?
> 
> Outside Tescos :wink:


Yup - I'll try to squeeze everyone into my back garden if you like :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

That should not be a problem - all you posh folk down Carron Village have massive gardens!!

We can then do the now legendary car park photoshoots!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> That should not be a problem - all you posh folk down Carron Village have massive gardens!!


Try Carronshore  
Mind you, I do have a river and the nature reserve is on the other side of the river :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Ah - the flood plain!! :wink:


----------



## Hev

Never flooded - although been a tad close 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Atleast I now know I was stalking in the wrong area! :wink:


----------



## Hev

Now I know why I hardly see you out and about :roll:

Hev x


----------



## jock

BBC Scotland forecast tonight for Friday and Saturday said that the weather around Glasgow will be good - temperatures around 25 on Saturday. It didn't say what Sunday would be like though.

I am now a definite, maybe!

Jock

8)


----------



## trev

jock said:


> BBC Scotland forecast tonight for Friday and Saturday said that the weather around Glasgow will be good - temperatures around 25 on Saturday. It didn't say what Sunday would be like though.
> 
> I am now a definite, maybe!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


 make it a definite jock 8)


----------



## jock

What's a definite Jock, Trev?

Jock


----------



## trev

jock said:


> What's a definite Jock, Trev?
> 
> Jock


same as a definite maybe jock!! :lol:


----------



## jock

You sure?

Jock

8)

PS It depends on my parole officer!!!


----------



## trev

jock said:


> You sure?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> PS It depends on my parole officer!!!


  what you've to do to get free sky tv :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> PS It depends on my parole officer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> what you've to do to get free sky tv :lol:
Click to expand...

Typical Scottish crime ,he opened his wallet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## feemcg

Way, hay! - the roads open, all new white lines especially for Sunday! That section of road looks completely different now though 'cos they've chopped down loads of trees, put up new fences etc. What a shame, no detour through Larkhall - bet you were all so looking forward to it!


----------



## slg

feemcg said:


> Way, hay! - the roads open, all new white lines especially for Sunday! That section of road looks completely different now though 'cos they've chopped down loads of trees, put up new fences etc. What a shame, no detour through Larkhall - bet you were all so looking forward to it!


Aww, I'm gutted -- honest! :roll:

(would have gone via Carluke anyway, much more of a scenic route :wink: )


----------



## feemcg

Yep, I was only joking, would much rather have gone Carluke. Wouldn't exactly call Lanark via Ashgill and Netherburn a picturesque route!


----------



## Hev

Ummm, can someone tell me EXACTLY where I'm going? :roll: MonTheFish, you mentioned about meeting at Strathclyde Park first :? (will probably get to Strathclyde Park between 12 and 12.15) .................. will you guys wait for me ................ please! missTTopless will be following me and Saint ................... well that is anybody's guess )

  

Hev x


----------



## feemcg

Hi Hev, if you're coming out the Motherwell end of Strathy Park, take a right and head for Hamilton - as you approach Hamilton you'll see Asda, Vue Cinema, Next etc. on your right. Stick to the left-hand lane and follow the signs for Larkhall and Ferniegair - Chatelherault is in Ferniegair.


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Ummm, can someone tell me EXACTLY where I'm going? :roll: MonTheFish, you mentioned about meeting at Strathclyde Park first :? (will probably get to Strathclyde Park between 12 and 12.15) .................. will you guys wait for me ................ please! missTTopless will be following me and Saint ................... well that is anybody's guess )
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


I take it MTF is meeting you at the Bothwell end of Strathclyde Park, that's the first junction after the services. Best bet is to go straight back onto the motorway & cut off for Hamilton (the next junction, after the roadworks - ps it's a 40mph limit Hev :roll: with average speed cameras :evil: ) Then follow the directions Fee gave. (MTF knows the way anyway) If you don't meet him follow the above without the detour into the park.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Just a daft question ,how long from meeting to barbi. Have to think of my stomach and long drive :roll:


----------



## trev

Hev' daveyrest is meeting at our house we could meet up with you along the way if you want?


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Just a daft question ,how long from meeting to barbi. Have to think of my stomach and long drive :roll:


That all depends on ..........


----------



## saint

....... how lost Hev gets!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I'll pack a big bag of Sandwiches then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
you two should be a double-act!

Saint, where do you want to meet? Soonest I can be available locally is about 11.40am :?

Trev, if you don't mind going a tad later then  (see when and where Saint wants to meet)

J44!!!!! - joining us? 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> I'll pack a big bag of Sandwiches then :lol: :lol: :lol:


Implying something? :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:



> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack a big bag of Sandwiches then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Implying something? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Yeah... by the time you turn up we'll be eating each other!!


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack a big bag of Sandwiches then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Implying something? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... by the time you turn up we'll be eating each other!!
Click to expand...

TAKE THAT BACK!!!!! :x - mainly cos I can't think of a suitable witty/sarcastic remark to throw back at you :lol:

Hev x
<give me time!>


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pack a big bag of Sandwiches then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Implying something? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... by the time you turn up we'll be eating each other!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TAKE THAT BACK!!!!! :x - mainly cos I can't think of a suitable witty/sarcastic remark to throw back at you :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> <give me time!>
Click to expand...

Sure ,you just follow hev nav for a while :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

yip can get you at strathclyde park (take the turn off from m74 marked east kilbride) and its the 2nd turn off on the roundabout...car parks on the right.

we'll be there from just after 12 then....unless I'm told thats too late??


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> yip can get you at strathclyde park (take the turn off from m74 marked east kilbride) and its the 2nd turn off on the roundabout...car parks on the right.
> 
> we'll be there from just after 12 then....unless I'm told thats too late??


suits me 

Do ya know, HevNav only excelled herself once .................. the way you lot go on, its like she does it every day :lol: - promise, neither of us will be blonde on Sunday (or grey!!! :lol

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Ummm, guys!!!!!!!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2710

  

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Ummm, guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2710
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


See I told you about Scottish weather :wink:


----------



## saint

roof down weather!!

Mobile swimming pool - great - who's gonna supply the poolside drinkies?


----------



## Hev

oi you!

where are we meeting?

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Ummm, guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2710
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


But the forecast is good for Monday 

Playing golf at Kingsbarns [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## johnnyboy

A72 reopened 
Thursday 8 June 2006

GOOD NEWS

The A72 Lanark Road reopened to traffic last night following work to remove the debris, stabilise the slope above the road and repair the damage caused by the landslip at Rosebank on May 27.

Council employees assisted by specialist contractors worked flat out on the important Clyde Valley route and completed the work two days ahead of schedule.

The work included the removal of 1000 tonnes of material and five large trees which had been seriously undermined. And a new 20m-long, 3m-high gabion retaining wall was constructed and backfilled to stabilise the slope.


----------



## feemcg

Good news indeed, I posted here yesterday it was open as I'd just driven along it! I was about to go my usual detour when I noticed one of the signs facing in towards a hedge so took a chance and lo and behold it was open. Some amount of work thats been done, as the report says, they must have been working flat out.


----------



## saint

erk Hev.... nice liquid silver on the sig pic [smiley=toilet.gif]. Prefered the view over the WM.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Nice pic Hev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev' daveyrest is meeting at our house we could meet up with you along the way if you want?


Well, since Saint is ignoring my request <hint hint>, what about meeting at the south-bound lay-by about 11.40am?

That OK with you Saint?

Hev x :roll:

Wallsendmag II -


----------



## missTTopless

Nice pic Hev...sure beats the pink monstrosity :lol: :lol: :lol: Anyone heard how Mrs Grauditt is doing :?:


----------



## Hev

missTTopless said:


> Nice pic Hev...sure beats the pink monstrosity :lol: :lol: :lol: Anyone heard how Mrs Grauditt is doing :?:


There was nothing wrong with that 'pink monstrosity'!!!! :twisted:

Mrs G - she was due the other day :?

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless

Who are you kidding.....we could have used it as a colour blindness test :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Nice pic Hev...sure beats the pink monstrosity :lol: :lol: :lol: Anyone heard how Mrs Grauditt is doing :?:


I was just about to make the same points


----------



## missTTopless

.....great minds and all that Obi :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J44

I will hopefully be tagging along to meet some of you guys/girls will know for sure tonight

Thank you Hev for the invite


----------



## Hev

J44 said:


> I will hopefully be tagging along to meet some of you guys/girls will know for sure tonight
> 
> Thank you Hev for the invite


At long last ......... you made it 

Now get yourself over to the Cruise down to Gaydon thread - just in case you need help ...........here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64172 :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev - you're such a "tart" :wink:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev - you're such a "tart" :wink:


jealous? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - you're such a "tart" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> jealous? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

She can't be that much of a "tart" - she missed asking CraigKore about going on Sunday! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - you're such a "tart" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> jealous? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She can't be that much of a "tart" - she missed asking CraigKore about going on Sunday! :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

dam it!  ......... where is he?! ........... or are you as much of a slapper as I am and got to him first? :lol: Hmmmmm, I feel a Gaydon prompt coming on ........... :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - you're such a "tart" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> jealous? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She can't be that much of a "tart" - she missed asking CraigKore about going on Sunday! :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam it!  ......... where is he?! ........... or *are you as much of a slapper as I am* and got to him first? :lol: Hmmmmm, I feel a Gaydon prompt coming on ........... :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that's a target I don't think I could get close too! :roll: :-*
(even with a kilt on!)


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Sorry, but that's a target I don't think I could get close too! :roll: :-*
> (even with a kilt on!)


you wouldn't want me any other way 










Hev x


----------



## Hev

slg - check your inbox! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg - check your inbox! :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Checked & updated (again)

(We'll be missing out the Falls of Clyde at this rate & just going via Lanark to a bbq) [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hev

- sorry

there is no way I can make it earlier :?

Hev x


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> allow the mini cruise to arrive, hopefully without them getting lost


 :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> allow the mini cruise to arrive, hopefully without them getting lost
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Aw I was looking forward to a nice drive to run in my new tyres


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev' daveyrest is meeting at our house we could meet up with you along the way if you want?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since Saint is ignoring my request <hint hint>, what about meeting at the south-bound lay-by about 11.40am?
> 
> That OK with you Saint?
> 
> Hev x :roll:
> 
> Wallsendmag II -
Click to expand...

that's ok Hev 11:40am you having a lie in on sunday :wink:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> that's ok Hev 11:40am you having a lie in on sunday :wink:


I bl%%dy wish!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok Hev 11:40am you having a lie in on sunday :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I bl%%dy wish!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

2hrs 43mins from Wallsend roughly :wink:


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok Hev 11:40am you having a lie in on sunday :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I bl%%dy wish!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :lol: like the pic btw better than the other monstrosity :lol:


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok Hev 11:40am you having a lie in on sunday :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I bl%%dy wish!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2hrs 43mins from Wallsend roughly :wink:
Click to expand...

well you could of had a lie in if you's had come up on saturday night :lol:


----------



## J44

Hev said:


> J44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will hopefully be tagging along to meet some of you guys/girls will know for sure tonight
> 
> Thank you Hev for the invite
> 
> 
> 
> At long last ......... you made it
> 
> Now get yourself over to the Cruise down to Gaydon thread - just in case you need help ...........here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64172 :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Yeah finally made it her  , as for gaydon have to miss that one out unfortunataly 

Do you guys do something every month :?:


----------



## thehornster

Hopefully see you all there guy's!

Put me down as a poss please :wink:

Just keep a look out for a Gold 307 :?


----------



## Hev

J44 said:


> Yeah finally made it her  , as for gaydon have to miss that one out unfortunataly
> 
> Do you guys do something every month :?:


Hmmph, I was hoping you'd boost the numbers :? :wink: ............... don't tell Duckie, I'll never hear the end of it :roll: ............... 'blah blah blah, my cruise is bigger than yours!'

We do 'something' every 2 or 3 months. In the last 12 months we have had 1) go-karting 2) a very soggy BBQ 3) a whole weekend at Lochearnhead - the Princess' were beautiful  4) a snowy drive 5) a track-day at Knockhill 6) a chilly drive 7) another weekend at Lochearnhead .......................... you could say we don't sit about :roll:

hornster -    - you know the number :wink:

Hev x


----------



## J44

Hopefully i will get along to a few of your trips/drives or detours :lol:

I will try and keep a watch for posts going up


----------



## Hev

J44 said:


> Hopefully i will get along to a few of your trips/drives or detours :lol:


<ahem> I'll have you know, they are _scenic routes _

don't let the others tell you different! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## J44

Shall i just wait till we see what route you take on sunday if i make it :wink:


----------



## Hev

J44 said:


> Shall i just wait till we see what route you take on sunday if i make it :wink:


well I know I'll get there but the question is ............ will you make it to the Kincardine Bridge for about 11.40am? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## J44

Hev said:


> J44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall i just wait till we see what route you take on sunday if i make it :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> well I know I'll get there but the question is ............ will you make it to the Kincardine Bridge for about 11.40am? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

  well you have a valid point there i have to find the bridge first :lol:


----------



## Hev

J44 said:


> well you have a valid point there i have to find the bridge first :lol:


<hint> look for a river :lol:

down A9 towards Stirling (watch out for the speed cameras ), take motorway (M9) for Edinburgh, off at junction for Kincardine Bridge (M876), straight ahead at roundabout, lay-by is on the right (after the closed down petrol station) 

Hev x


----------



## J44

Cheers for that


----------



## slg

J44 said:


> Hopefully i will get along to a few of your trips/drives or detours :lol:
> 
> I will try and keep a watch for posts going up


Your reputation preceeds you Hev! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> .....great minds and all that Obi :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :-*


----------



## johnnyboy

Or it could be "fools seldom differ" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

johnnyboy said:


> Or it could be "fools seldom differ" :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## Tubbs

Morning folks!

Where did this thread come from?

30+ pages and i've only just noticed it!!!

Feels like an age since the last time i was at a meet and it'll be an age till im at the next one unfortunatly...

Have got this weekend off but made plans already and cant get any time off in July so I wont be able to make it to any meets until August 

Hope you all have a good one though... Have a burger for me!!! 8)

Pete


----------



## Grauditt

Hi folks! Sorry, not been around for ages but I've had an excuse...... a totally fantabulous superb excellent excuse and I'm delighted to announce that Mrs G and I had our baby last weekend..... Olivia!









Sounds like a great meet you're having this weekend but sadly we're not going to be able to make it..... too busy making up bottles, changing nappies, feeding, changing, feeding, changing, making up bottles..... (repeat to fade.....) Great fun though


----------



## MonTheFish

awwwww...and Anna was just asking how you were doing tonight.

Pass on our regards to your other half and we'll catch up with you all soon


----------



## Grauditt

Cheers Davey  
Have a great day tomorrow, hope the weather holds


----------



## jock

What do you mean, Mrs G and YOU had a baby last weekend?

:lol: :lol:

Jock

8)

Congratulations to you both on a bonny baby!


----------



## Grauditt

jock said:


> What do you mean, Mrs G and YOU had a baby last weekend?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I had my part to play you know..... It was hard work for both of us! :roll:



jock said:


> Congratulations to you both on a bonny baby!


Cheers, she's just like her dad


----------



## feemcg

Congratulations and well done........ and come to the meet - I'll look after Mrs.G and Olivia (I'm a midwife!)


----------



## missTTopless

Congratulations Graeme and Sarah. Olivia looks beautiful......and what a lovely name. Gx


----------



## trev

congratulations you two. Olivia looks a wee cracker
love T & E x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

A big congrats to Mr & Mrs Grauditt on the new arrival. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Olivia is indeed a very nice name. Excellent choice.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Was hoping to make it to today's wee outing, however the other half has other plans for the day. 

I WILL, one day, make it to another Scottish meet. 

Hope you all have an enjoyable day and the weather stays good for you. Look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## slg

I got home first!!!!!  
(had to say it!)

Another good day - sun shined in the afternoon making it a bit of a scorcher. 


Must be a new record for fuel consumption on a TT run, downside being that it was very slow and good mpg. Nice walk to the falls & great views, good to see some new faces aswell. Nice to see Wallsendmag II travelling up from Newcastle and from Hornster coming through for part of the run while touring the wedding fares (sorry I never said goodbye but you went another direction as I was catching my son)

Saint & JacTT225, kept you a burger and a parking space :wink: , maybe next time?

Hope someone else managed to get some pics, I only got a few at New Lanark. Thanks to everyone, really enjoyed it.


----------



## trev

were home too :lol: 
thank's sig we had a great time as well,your pretty good with the bbq :lol: 
felt like we were on a 10 mile hike to see the fall's great view's though,
thank's again for a great time
trev & evelyn


----------



## slg

trev said:


> were home too :lol:
> thank's sig we had a great time as well,your pretty good with the bbq :lol:
> felt like we were on a 10 mile hike to see the fall's great view's though,
> thank's again for a great time
> trev & evelyn


Think you would have lucky if that was a mile (with a few hills thown in) to get there - made a change from blasting around the countryside - not that we could have with all the garden centre mob out.

Nice to see you and evelyn (I know who she is now  ) again & am glad you enjoyed it.

ps. bbq still going on outside


----------



## trev

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> were home too :lol:
> thank's sig we had a great time as well,your pretty good with the bbq :lol:
> felt like we were on a 10 mile hike to see the fall's great view's though,
> thank's again for a great time
> trev & evelyn
> 
> 
> 
> Think you would have lucky if that was a mile (with a few hills thown in) to get there - made a change from blasting around the countryside - not that we could have with all the garden centre mob out.
> 
> Nice to see you and evelyn (I know who she is now  ) again & am glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> ps. bbq still going on outside
Click to expand...

Hill's they were mountains!!! passed two sherpas on the way up :lol: 
bet the drink's still flowing too  
cheer's slg and the wife for putting up with us all


----------



## trev

yhoooo got three star's now how many to four :lol:


----------



## feemcg

Hi everyone, Anna and I had a fantastic day and it was lovely to meet everyone. Thanks Stuart and Wendy for allowing us to take over your back garden.......and the front garden.....and the drive......and the pavement..! Hope to meet up with you all again soon, Cheers, Fiona


----------



## feemcg

.......and I got a lovely wee hold of Olivia - need my baby contact or I get withdrawals!


----------



## saint

......hell..... was I not there ??? ?? ?? ?!!


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> yhoooo got three star's now how many to four :lol:


only another 249 to go :lol:

that's me home too 

Yet another fantastic meet .............................. no many pics tho .................. too much bleathering 

Brill to see Mr & Mrs Wallsendmag II AND Mr & nearly Mrs Hornster   

A HUGE thsnks to slg for having a go at getting rid of my scratch  - it's not perfect, but it is definately NOT as noticable as before, thank you thank you thank you thank you!!

now the pics...................

The view at the end of the loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg walk 









What a fab bunch of peeps  









Nose-job anyone?









Playing the waiting game :? 









How many men does it take to BUILD a BBQ? :lol: 









How many men does it take to COOK on a BBQ? :lol: :lol: 









Dad's cooking? You're kidding!!!!  









Question................... how many TT's can you get in slg's drive?









Saint - and you were where?! :x 
Hev x


----------



## davyrest

Another great meet . Even the weather improved my tan. Thanks for the bbq . Hope to try and sort myself out for gaydon. Any suggestion where to stay ?????


----------



## davidg

davyrest said:


> . Hope to try and sort myself out for gaydon. Any suggestion where to stay ?????


Most are here   via wigan 8) 8) :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60127


----------



## feemcg

Great pics Hev, really like the one of us all lined up at the falls.


----------



## MonTheFish

Thanks all for another great meet. The weather was great and a big thanks to SLG for exclusive use of his entire street for parking and kids entertainment.

Dont have a lot of pics really....most are the backs of peoples heads in SLG's back garden !!! If I find any worth sticking up I'll post them up soon!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Just got back after a great day out ,first TT meeting I have got back from with blisters  Fab Barbi good to see every one again and to meet the new and very new faces


davidg said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope to try and sort myself out for gaydon. Any suggestion where to stay ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Most are here   via wigan 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60127
Click to expand...

If the hotel in Banbury is full we are staying at the Holiday inn express in Warwick


----------



## davidg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Just got back after a great day out ,first TT meeting I have got back from with blisters  Fab Barbi good to see every one again and to meet the new and very new faces
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope to try and sort myself out for gaydon. Any suggestion where to stay ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Most are here   via wigan 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the hotel in Banbury is full we are staying at the Holiday inn express in Warwick
Click to expand...

Ohh dont want to [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] with us then :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## davyrest

does either place have singing chefs ????????????????????


----------



## davidg

davyrest said:


> does either place have singing chefs ????????????????????


YES YOU :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev

davyrest said:


> does either place have singing chefs ????????????????????


 :?:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

no after a few beers im minging not singing


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back after a great day out ,first TT meeting I have got back from with blisters  Fab Barbi good to see every one again and to meet the new and very new faces
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope to try and sort myself out for gaydon. Any suggestion where to stay ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Most are here   via wigan 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the hotel in Banbury is full we are staying at the Holiday inn express in Warwick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh dont want to [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] with us then :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

We are stopping two nights and have a free stay at the Holiday Inn :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/e107_plugins/kig_menu/index.php?view=album&albumId=8
for my pics....might do a write up if I can make some stuff up about Hev getting lost ?


----------



## jock

Yes, thanks Slg for the snail's pace tour pat the Clyde Valley garden centres; route march up a mountain; and for the DIY lessons on how to assemble a new B-B-Q. It was most enjoyable!

I never knew the 3.2 could actually get such a high mpg!!

Jock

8)

The car park at New Lanark:









View from Base Camp - halfway up a mountain:










Up at Mill!









Hope we got the right house!


----------



## saint

Whose if the green TTR?


----------



## jock

Davyrest's!

Why?

Jock

8)


----------



## slg

saint said:


> Whose if the green TTR?


you would have found that out first hand if you had turned up! :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint

I'd have been there! But after spending the last 3-4 months persuading my partner to go on holiday - she really really hates flying - and spending hours searching for a suitable place - she relented!! Spent the day organising, booking villa, booking flights, booking transfers & speaking to owner to ensure it's all good.

After 16 years together this will only be our 3rd foreign trip 
 . She gets my sympathy - well did until she said ok :wink:


----------



## slg

saint said:


> I'd have been there! But after spending the last 3-4 months persuading my partner to go on holiday - she really really hates flying - and spending hours searching for a suitable place - she relented!! Spent the day organising, booking villa, booking flights, booking transfers & speaking to owner to ensure it's all good.
> 
> After 16 years together this will only be our 3rd foreign trip
> . She gets my sympathy - well did until she said ok :wink:


At least you had a plausible excuse this time 

Good luck with the holiday. How will you manage without a computer & being on the forum though - you may actually have to get a life aswell


----------



## saint

Now you are scaring me!! The villa has Sat TV etc etc so am sure a dose of some dodgy reality TV program will keep me topped up in the oddity stakes.

Looks like you had a good day though - good group shot by the falls. Though am sure some TTers felt as if they "went up a mountain but came down a hill"!


----------



## slg

saint said:


> Now you are scaring me!! The villa has Sat TV etc etc so am sure a dose of some dodgy reality TV program will keep me topped up in the oddity stakes.
> 
> Looks like you had a good day though - good group shot by the falls. Though am sure some TTers felt as if they "went up a mountain but came down a hill"!


Looking for oddity- just watch Big Brother :?

Was a good day, the walk wasn't too bad, helped build up an appetite for the bbq. Made a change to do more walking than driving aswell.


----------



## slg

Even had a LEEK member join us for the group pic. Next thing will be genocidalduck turning up!


----------



## saint

> Made a change to do more walking than driving aswell.


Yup - as nice as driving around Scotland is - it's good to get away from the wheel and take a breather. Also makes the photo galleries not so "car park"y.


----------



## saint

Was Mr LEEK using Hev Nav? Thought he was supposed to be in BOA.


----------



## slg

saint said:


> Was Mr LEEK using Hev Nav? Thought he was supposed to be in BOA.


Just as well he wasn't using HevNav otherwise we would have missed them altogether.


----------



## genocidalduck

slg said:


> Even had a LEEK member join us for the group pic. Next thing will be genocidalduck turning up!


Naw i aint a meet freak like him :roll: . Some people just can't help themselves <sigh>


----------



## missTTopless

Had a great day yesterday.Nice to get a bit of extreme exercise on a Sunday drive :lol: :lol: and my son really enjoyed showing you guys how to build the BBQ :lol: THanks to Mr & Mrs slg for their hospitality. See you all soon


----------



## ObiWan

Great pictures and looks like we missed a cracker this time........... think we need to move a bit further north


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> does either place have singing chefs ????????????????????


Doh I get it now :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

slg said:


> Even had a LEEK member join us for the group pic. Next thing will be genocidalduck turning up!


You look like a nice bunch apart from the bloke in the John J Rambo vest :wink:


----------



## davyrest

well another weekend, wondweing if you are all mad, but realised that i must be getting attuned to you lot, What about a cruise in perthshire. Some stunning roads there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/img]


----------



## The Silver Surfer

saint said:


> I'd have been there! But after spending the last 3-4 months persuading my partner to go on holiday - she really really hates flying - and spending hours searching for a suitable place - she relented!! Spent the day organising, booking villa, booking flights, booking transfers & speaking to owner to ensure it's all good.
> 
> After 16 years together this will only be our 3rd foreign trip
> . She gets my sympathy - well did until she said ok :wink:


You could always try a cruise boat or two? What's wrong with the Orient Express?


----------



## saint

A cruise!! That's even worse for her than flying - not that's she afraid of sailing - she just thinks it's a complete waste of time. Nice seeing different countries etc but 8 hours in port ain't really enough to go explore.
Gotta agree - would be hard to see past all the touristy things.

She'll be fine though - the thought of going to a really nice villa is enough.

The OE certainly sounds like a nice idea - never really investigated it.


----------



## johnnyboy

saint my girlfriend is terrified of flying, she swears by I think its Baths rescue remedy she has to fly about a dozen times a year between holidays and work and it does the trick every time.

where you off to anywhere nice


----------



## missTTopless

johnnyboy said:


> saint my girlfriend is terrified of flying, she swears by I think its Baths rescue remedy she has to fly about a dozen times a year between holidays and work and it does the trick every time.
> 
> Its called Bachs Rescue Remedy and it works really well for anxiety. A friend of mine also tried hypnotherapy as she was so scared of flying....it worked wonders.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> The OE certainly sounds like a nice idea - never really investigated it.


Be quick it might not be around much longer


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> saint my girlfriend is terrified of flying, she swears by I think its Baths rescue remedy she has to fly about a dozen times a year between holidays and work and it does the trick every time.
> 
> Its called Bachs Rescue Remedy and it works really well for anxiety. A friend of mine also tried hypnotherapy as she was so scared of flying....it worked wonders.
Click to expand...

I just throw up before every flight , works for me  :roll:


----------



## saint

TY JB & MT  I'll be sure to stock up on it prior to departure. I take it it's available from most chemists?

JB - off to Lanzagrotty - villa in Faro Park, Playa Blanca. Very nice it looks too. I know I can't wait!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> TY JB & MT  I'll be sure to stock up on it prior to departure. I take it it's available from most chemists?
> 
> JB - off to Lanzagrotty - villa in Faro Park, Playa Blanca. Very nice it looks too. I know I can't wait!!


you have to go and see the albino turtles :!:


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> saint my girlfriend is terrified of flying, she swears by I think its Baths rescue remedy she has to fly about a dozen times a year between holidays and work and it does the trick every time.
> 
> Its called Bachs Rescue Remedy and it works really well for anxiety. A friend of mine also tried hypnotherapy as she was so scared of flying....it worked wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> I just throw up before every flight , works for me  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hrm - might not go down well with those around her :?


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY JB & MT  I'll be sure to stock up on it prior to departure. I take it it's available from most chemists?
> 
> JB - off to Lanzagrotty - villa in Faro Park, Playa Blanca. Very nice it looks too. I know I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> you have to go and see the albino turtles :!:
Click to expand...

One trip I missed the last time. Timanfaya is certainly impressive!
Stayed in Matagorda - none too impressed - but things may have changed since then.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY JB & MT  I'll be sure to stock up on it prior to departure. I take it it's available from most chemists?
> 
> JB - off to Lanzagrotty - villa in Faro Park, Playa Blanca. Very nice it looks too. I know I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> you have to go and see the albino turtles :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One trip I missed the last time. Timanfaya is certainly impressive!
> Stayed in Matagorda - none too impressed - but things may have changed since then.
Click to expand...

Lanzarote is one of the few places that I've been to where I have thought I could stay here for good dont know why just felt at home


----------



## feemcg

I stayed in Matagorda too - quite entertaining having the planes land at the bottom of the road!!


----------



## slg

Just back in from playing golf in St Andrews today, there are some great roads up there for driving. Twisties into decent straights, only problem would be the same as Sunday - other drivers getting in the way :?


----------



## jock

slg said:


> Just back in from playing golf in St Andrews today, there are some great roads up there for driving. Twisties into decent straights, only problem would be the same as Sunday - other drivers getting in the way :?


But, on the plus side, we could always have lunch at Daveyrest's place!

Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

jock said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in from playing golf in St Andrews today, there are some great roads up there for driving. Twisties into decent straights, only problem would be the same as Sunday - other drivers getting in the way :?
> 
> 
> 
> But, on the plus side, we could always have lunch at Daveyrest's place!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan , we will train for the next one honest :wink:


----------



## John C

slg said:


> JacTT225, kept you a burger and a parking space :wink: , maybe next time?


Ta, sorry to miss this one, looked fun. We had friends staying overnight on Sat and it was 1pm on Sunday before they left! We would had been lucky to make the BBQ let alone the drive....

'till next time.

Keep the burger on ice!

Ta, JC


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

jacTT225 said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> JacTT225, kept you a burger and a parking space :wink: , maybe next time?
> 
> 
> 
> Ta, sorry to miss this one, looked fun. We had friends stying overnight on Sat and it was 1pm before they left! We would had been lucky to make the BBQ let alone the drive....
> 
> 'till next time.
> 
> Keep the burger on ice!
> 
> Ta, JC
Click to expand...

Where was the parking space ??? do you not think 7 cars on the drive is enough :roll:


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> JacTT225, kept you a burger and a parking space :wink: , maybe next time?
> 
> 
> 
> Ta, sorry to miss this one, looked fun. We had friends stying overnight on Sat and it was 1pm before they left! We would had been lucky to make the BBQ let alone the drive....
> 
> 'till next time.
> 
> Keep the burger on ice!
> 
> Ta, JC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was the parking space ??? do you not think 7 cars on the drive is enough :roll:
Click to expand...











There is one right in the middle nect to MTF & behind Hev! :roll:


----------



## saint

Certainly a perfect excuse not to cut the grass!!


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY JB & MT  I'll be sure to stock up on it prior to departure. I take it it's available from most chemists?
> 
> JB - off to Lanzagrotty - villa in Faro Park, Playa Blanca. Very nice it looks too. I know I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> you have to go and see the albino turtles :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One trip I missed the last time. Timanfaya is certainly impressive!
> Stayed in Matagorda - none too impressed - but things may have changed since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lanzarote is one of the few places that I've been to where I have thought I could stay here for good dont know why just felt at home
Click to expand...

I can see why that would be the case - certainly around the new developments in the south. Relocation might not be as easy as it's made out to be in dreams - I see villas there are seeling, on build completion, at around 500k(no pool) to 1mil Euros.


----------



## saint

feemcg said:


> I stayed in Matagorda too - quite entertaining having the planes land at the bottom of the road!!


Yup - never really a noise issue though. First Choice seem to like flying there!! And all that sand - with nobody on it!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Finally got round to sorting the photos
Just after the stragglers arrived
















The dustiest car park in the world


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

A view through the trees
















The falls of the Clyde








Where's me sherpa??








The Falls of the Clyde honest this time








We'll just see you back at the car park








Sore feet and tired legs








So how long do you think they will take to put the barbi together ?








Come on now cough it up I know you've got the last screw


----------



## Hev

fab pics 8) .................. but ummmmmm, in pic 5, what were you drinking? ................... or was it the heat?! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> fab pics 8) .................. but ummmmmm, in pic 5, what were you drinking? ................... or was it the heat?! :roll:
> 
> Hev x


I'm just surprised he had enough energy to climb the rock! :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> fab pics 8) .................. but ummmmmm, in pic 5, what were you drinking? ................... or was it the heat?! :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Its artistic honest :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> fab pics 8) .................. but ummmmmm, in pic 5, what were you drinking? ................... or was it the heat?! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just surprised he had enough energy to climb the rock! :wink:
Click to expand...

It was before the route march :wink: :lol:
And finally Dad I want one of these


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> fab pics 8) .................. but ummmmmm, in pic 5, what were you drinking? ................... or was it the heat?! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Its artistic honest :lol:
Click to expand...

oh :?................... 

Hev x :-*


----------



## saint

Hev & drink - she's never offered to buy me one!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev & drink - she's never offered to buy me one!


It would help if you turned up :roll: :wink:. Behind The Wall on Friday? <hic>

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

cheers trev
Im sure we could give you a good meal not sure about the car crash pud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev & drink - she's never offered to buy me one!
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if you turned up :roll: :wink:. Behind The Wall on Friday? <hic>
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I dont think he really exists :wink: hes just a sort of Max Headroom (oops showing my age now)


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev & drink - she's never offered to buy me one!
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if you turned up :roll: :wink:. Behind The Wall on Friday? <hic>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think he really exists :wink: hes just a sort of Max Headroom (oops )showing my age now)
Click to expand...

You really are showing your age, I had to use google to know what you were on about.


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> I dont think he really exists :wink:


I think he does ................ I have met him a few times now ............ or maybe he's a figment of my imagination  :wink:



Wallsendmag II said:


> hes just a sort of Max Headroom (oops showing my age now)


who? :?

Hev x :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

My dad told me about it honest


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think he really exists :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he does ................ I have met him a few times now ............ or maybe he's a figment of my imagination  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes just a sort of Max Headroom (oops showing my age now)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who? :?
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

If I am a figment of your imagination you're easily pleased!!

And Max Headroom M..M..M..M..Max - surely you must remember him!?


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> fab pics 8) .................. but ummmmmm, in pic 5, what were you drinking? ................... or was it the heat?! :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just surprised he had enough energy to climb the rock! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was before the route march :wink: :lol:
> And finally Dad I want one of these
Click to expand...

is he no a wee cracker must take his looks off his mum


----------



## TTLYN

Nice to see everyone again ,and thanks to slg for the BBQ.and it topped it with the weather . (Anna hope Ryan is feeling better)


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> If I am a figment of your imagination you're easily pleased!!
> 
> And Max Headroom M..M..M..M..Max - surely you must remember him!?


 :lol:

Nope, still don't remember - I must be too young for that one (hmmm, delayed, vague memory .................... very vague ................. I must've been very small )

Hev x
ps. have you joined the TTOC yet? :roll: :-*


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am a figment of your imagination you're easily pleased!!
> 
> And Max Headroom M..M..M..M..Max - surely you must remember him!?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Nope, still don't remember - I must be too young for that one (hmmm, delayed, vague memory .................... very vague ................. I must've been very small )
> 
> Hev x
> ps. have you joined the TTOC yet? :roll: :-*
Click to expand...

You're going grey and you don't remember Max.... hrm... wee porkies I think.

What are the benefits of membership?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> You're going grey and you don't remember Max.... hrm... wee porkies I think.
> 
> What are the benefits of membership?


Grey all gone now  - it was a miracle!!!!!!

Benefits of membership? ................... you get me as your rep of course, what more do you want?! :lol: And ................
The benefits of joining are:

A great membership pack that includes a unique credit card sized membership card, two TTOC window stickers and a contemporary car badge so you can show the world that youâ€™re a TTOC member 
A set of TTOC business card flyers (available shortly to replace the A5 flyers) so that you can tell your friends and colleagues about the club â€" some members are so keen to spread the word that like to leave them on any TT they come across!
Our award winning quarterly, full colour magazine with lots of news, hints, tips and experiences - delivered direct to your door 
Exclusive member discounts on TTOC Events 
Discounts from suppliers on high cost items such as professional car detailing, oil, insurance, tuning and parts 
Exclusive, high quality TTOC branded merchandise to show the world how proud you are to be a TT owner! 
Free advice on all aspects of owning and caring for your car (usually more than your dealer is even aware of) 
Information about our Regional Rep network and contact details for your local Regional Rep who can tell you about local meets and events
Access to the world famous â€œDr AbsoluTTeâ€ for all your technical TT questions ([email protected])

All of the above are yours for as little as Â£25 plus post and packaging costs for a year (four issues) â€" less than the cost of half a tank of fuel! Still not convinced? See below for an example of how a years TTOC membership can pay for itself.

Membership - Costs vs Savings

OK. So the first question you are asking yourself is "what do I get for my money"?

Remember we are a club run by volunteer members on a not-for-profit basis and we have tried to keep the cost of joining as low as possible. A one year membership costs only Â£25 (plus postage costs for your membership pack and the 4 copies of absoluTTe you will receive).

A contemporary badge worth Â£7
Two window stickers worth Â£2.40
Four copies of our top quality magazine - absoluTTe â€" saving Â£20 over the non member prices

Total value of your membership fee is over Â£29 â€" however when you build in typical member discounts you could save even more â€" see this example from 2005:

Two reduced member tickets to the Annual National Event saving Â£15
A reduced member fee for a TTOC track day saving Â£25 
A reduced member fee for a full car detail on a TTOC â€œSwissol Tourâ€ Â£10

So you could easily save another Â£50 in a year of membership â€" what are you waiting for?

Hev x :-*


----------



## Hev

oh, and there is a few dealers I want to have a chat to :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going grey and you don't remember Max.... hrm... wee porkies I think.
> 
> What are the benefits of membership?
> 
> 
> 
> Grey all gone now  - it was a miracle!!!!!!
> 
> Benefits of membership? ................... you get me as your rep of course, what more do you want?! :lol: And ................
> The benefits of joining are:
> 
> A great membership pack that includes a unique credit card sized membership card, two TTOC window stickers and a contemporary car badge so you can show the world that youâ€™re a TTOC member
> A set of TTOC business card flyers (available shortly to replace the A5 flyers) so that you can tell your friends and colleagues about the club â€" some members are so keen to spread the word that like to leave them on any TT they come across!
> Our award winning quarterly, full colour magazine with lots of news, hints, tips and experiences - delivered direct to your door
> Exclusive member discounts on TTOC Events
> Discounts from suppliers on high cost items such as professional car detailing, oil, insurance, tuning and parts
> Exclusive, high quality TTOC branded merchandise to show the world how proud you are to be a TT owner!
> Free advice on all aspects of owning and caring for your car (usually more than your dealer is even aware of)
> Information about our Regional Rep network and contact details for your local Regional Rep who can tell you about local meets and events
> Access to the world famous â€œDr AbsoluTTeâ€ for all your technical TT questions ([email protected])
> 
> All of the above are yours for as little as Â£25 plus post and packaging costs for a year (four issues) â€" less than the cost of half a tank of fuel! Still not convinced? See below for an example of how a years TTOC membership can pay for itself.
> 
> Membership - Costs vs Savings
> 
> OK. So the first question you are asking yourself is "what do I get for my money"?
> 
> Remember we are a club run by volunteer members on a not-for-profit basis and we have tried to keep the cost of joining as low as possible. A one year membership costs only Â£25 (plus postage costs for your membership pack and the 4 copies of absoluTTe you will receive).
> 
> A contemporary badge worth Â£7
> Two window stickers worth Â£2.40
> Four copies of our top quality magazine - absoluTTe â€" saving Â£20 over the non member prices
> 
> Total value of your membership fee is over Â£29 â€" however when you build in typical member discounts you could save even more â€" see this example from 2005:
> 
> Two reduced member tickets to the Annual National Event saving Â£15
> A reduced member fee for a TTOC track day saving Â£25
> A reduced member fee for a full car detail on a TTOC â€œSwissol Tourâ€ Â£10
> 
> So you could easily save another Â£50 in a year of membership â€" what are you waiting for?
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Just as well you can copy & paste! :wink: We going to be hit with this at every meeting now?

ps congratulations.


----------



## feemcg

If I become a 'reduced member' how small will I actually be?


----------



## saint

And how to I apply?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> And how to I apply?


Never fear .................. Hev is here :lol:

1 year membership
http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... 18853af5cc

2 year membership
http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... c3fcd28a15

3 year membership
http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... c3fcd28a15

slg - don't worry, not EVERY time ................. only when Saint turns up and until he joins 

Hev x


----------



## saint

hehe...... wonder if there are any more time consuming questions I can ask..?

Doing a good job so far Hev..!


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how to I apply?
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear .................. Hev is here :lol:
> 
> 1 year membership
> http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... 18853af5cc
> 
> 2 year membership
> http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... c3fcd28a15
> 
> 3 year membership
> http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... c3fcd28a15
> 
> slg - don't worry, not EVERY time ................. only when Saint turns up and until he joins
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

More chance of finding gold at the end of the rainbow! :roll:


----------



## saint

or a TT :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

It sounds so good i might join again :lol:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> hehe...... wonder if there are any more time consuming questions I can ask..?
> 
> Doing a good job so far Hev..!


I've got an answer for everything!!! :roll:

So, have you joined yet?! It'll get you discount off your Gaydon entry fee 

<ahem> Wallsend .................... you mean to tell me that you let your membership expire?  [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] :evil:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe...... wonder if there are any more time consuming questions I can ask..?
> 
> Doing a good job so far Hev..!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an answer for everything!!! :roll:
> 
> So, have you joined yet?! It'll get you discount off your Gaydon entry fee
> 
> <ahem> Wallsend .................... you mean to tell me that you let your membership expire?  [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] :evil:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

course not it just sounds so much fun it might be worth having two memberships (home and abroad) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> course not it just sounds so much fun it might be worth having two memberships (home and abroad) :lol: :lol:


now THERE is a good idea .................. think I'll put that to the committee ................... an Englishman's membership will become invalid as soon as he crosses the border .................. it won't work the other way tho :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> course not it just sounds so much fun it might be worth having two memberships (home and abroad) :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> now THERE is a good idea .................. think I'll put that to the committee ................... an Englishman's membership will become invalid as soon as he crosses the border .................. it won't work the other way tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

tight gits :wink:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> course not it just sounds so much fun it might be worth having two memberships (home and abroad) :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> now THERE is a good idea .................. t*hink I'll put that to the committee* ................... an Englishman's membership will become invalid as soon as he crosses the border .................. it won't work the other way tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Wonder if they know what they've let themselves in for! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> course not it just sounds so much fun it might be worth having two memberships (home and abroad) :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> now THERE is a good idea .................. t*hink I'll put that to the committee* ................... an Englishman's membership will become invalid as soon as he crosses the border .................. it won't work the other way tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder if they know what they've let themselves in for! :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] 

BTW - Monday was a roaring success    :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> course not it just sounds so much fun it might be worth having two memberships (home and abroad) :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> now THERE is a good idea .................. t*hink I'll put that to the committee* ................... an Englishman's membership will become invalid as soon as he crosses the border .................. it won't work the other way tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder if they know what they've let themselves in for! :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> BTW - Monday was a roaring success    :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

What happened on Monday?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> What happened on Monday?


think you were too busy building/cooking/being host ................ Monday = another new job for me 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened on Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> think you were too busy building/cooking/being host ................ Monday = another new job for me
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Missed that..... congratulations!

(may be joining you soon)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened on Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> think you were too busy building/cooking/being host ................ Monday = another new job for me
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

New footware then :wink:


----------



## Hev

Thanks  
New ground for you too?



Wallsendmag II said:


> New footware then :wink:


huh?

Hev x


----------



## slg

I don't get the footwear one either :?

Hev - pm


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Thanks
> New ground for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> New footware then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

The new job its at ....... ?


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> New ground for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> New footware then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new job its at ....... ?
Click to expand...

BOOTS!!!!!!   

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> New ground for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> New footware then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new job its at ....... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOOTS!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> New ground for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> New footware then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new job its at ....... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOOTS!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]
Click to expand...

 :idea: :idea: There is someone home :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> New ground for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> New footware then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new job its at ....... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOOTS!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :idea: :idea: There is someone home :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll have you know, that brain cell does come down from its planet every now and again ........................ time for it to go back to planet Hev tho :roll:

Hev x


----------



## thehornster

slg said:


> I got home first!!!!!
> (had to say it!)
> 
> Another good day - sun shined in the afternoon making it a bit of a scorcher.
> 
> 
> Must be a new record for fuel consumption on a TT run, downside being that it was very slow and good mpg. Nice walk to the falls & great views, good to see some new faces aswell. Nice to see Wallsendmag II travelling up from Newcastle and from Hornster coming through for part of the run while touring the wedding fares (sorry I never said goodbye but you went another direction as I was catching my son)
> 
> Saint & JacTT225, kept you a burger and a parking space :wink: , maybe next time?
> 
> Hope someone else managed to get some pics, I only got a few at New Lanark. Thanks to everyone, really enjoyed it.


Catch ya next time mate! Thanks for the invite :wink:


----------



## thehornster

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yhoooo got three star's now how many to four :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> only another 249 to go :lol:
> 
> that's me home too
> 
> Yet another fantastic meet .............................. no many pics tho .................. too much bleathering
> 
> Brill to see Mr & Mrs Wallsendmag II AND Mr & nearly Mrs Hornster
> 
> A HUGE thsnks to slg for having a go at getting rid of my scratch  - it's not perfect, but it is definately NOT as noticable as before, thank you thank you thank you thank you!!
> 
> now the pics...................
> 
> The view at the end of the loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fab bunch of peeps
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Nice to meet you Hev.Catch you next year eh??? :wink:

Or the Gaydon event


----------



## thehornster

saint said:


> Was Mr LEEK using Hev Nav? Thought he was supposed to be in BOA.


No mine works :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shame i didnt get to meet the famous Sa!nt :? :wink:


----------



## thehornster

genocidalduck said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even had a LEEK member join us for the group pic. Next thing will be genocidalduck turning up!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw i aint a meet freak like him :roll: . Some people just can't help themselves <sigh>
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even had a LEEK member join us for the group pic. Next thing will be genocidalduck turning up!
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a nice bunch apart from the bloke in the John J Rambo vest :wink:
Click to expand...

   :lol:


----------

